
Tesla introduces fee for owners who leave their cars at Supercharger stations - mgiannopoulos
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/16/tesla-introduces-fee-for-lazy-owners-who-leave-their-cars-at-supercharger-stations/
======
dbg31415
Dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13198752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13198752)

